# Filtro de Agudos y Medios



## matias_david (Mar 31, 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos. Muy interesante el foro, ya me había sacado un par de dudas antes. Ahora necesito de su ayuda de nuevo. Les cuento: me dedico a hacer instalaciones de car audio a pequeña escala, el punto es que están de moda acá las instalaciones poco complicadas con las que se obtiene mucha potencia adentro de un auto y no asi tanta fidelidad en el sonido.
  El punto es que un amigo-cliente tiene un woofer de 15' Lanzar de doble bobinado y dos drivers Selenium de 180w (de la potencia no estoy realmente seguro) conectados a una potencia Lanzar también de 1000w a 4 canales. La instalación la hice conectando un canal de la potencia a cada bobina del woofer y los otros dos canales a cada uno de los drivers y agregandole a cada uno de estos una suerte de cross over hecho con un capacitor cerámico de 2,2 f en serie. Hasta ahí todo bien, el sonido muy fuerte y dentro de todo bastante "limpio", pasa que mi "cliente" quiere que los agudos "salgan" para afuera del auto, ya que tiene dos cornetas gigantes para cada driver y no son suficientes para el.
  La única manera que encontré de aumentar el rendimiento de los drivers es ecualizándolos desde el estéreo y haciendolos funcionar como medios. La pregunta es: como calculo el capacitor y de que tipo conviene que sea para este tipo de bocinas? Se que había una formula en la que se ponía la frecuencia de corte y se obtenían los faradios pero no la pude encontrar.
  Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2008)

Si quiere que las frecuencias altas salgan para afuera lo que puede hacer es:
-bajar los vidrios del auto
-poner los drivers del lado de afuera del auto

Si ecualizándolos, dándole más potencia y qué se yo, lográs que los medios y agudos salgan para afuera, el tipo que va adentro realmente se va a quedar sordo.

Cambiando un poco de tema pero no tanto, el otro día pensaba que esta generación dentro de 50 años va a ser completamente sorda.
Todos tenemos una abuela sorda, y en sus tiempos, las abuelas sólo escuchaban a una vaca dar la leche. Hoy andan todos con auriculares todo el día, en boliches con niveles poco saludables y en los autos también. No estoy en contra de tu negocio, a mí me gusta el audio. Es sólo que analizo un poco la necesidad de meter 1000W (reales o no) en un habitáculo para 4 personas.....

Me fui de tema.
Ahora me voy a dormir.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Cambiando un poco de tema pero no tanto, el otro día pensaba que esta generación dentro de 50 años va a ser completamente sorda.



Que Optimista, por que que tanto tiempo.
Al nivel de presion sonora con que escuchan no pueden llegar tan lejos, por lo menos con oidos sanos y/o las neuronas todavia fijas en su lugar.

Por otro lado, existen estudios echos sobre los musicos de rock y su nivel de audicion, que dice que deverian estar sordos como una banana debido a las largas exposiciones a fuertes volumenes, y no lo estan, lo que confirma el dicho de Confucio: "Sarna con gusto no pica"


----------



## matias_david (Abr 8, 2008)

Sinceramente agradezco que se preocupen tanto por nuestros oídos. De hecho yo también pienso que no es necesaria tanta potencia de audio adentro de un auto, pero me parece que no era para tomarlo tan en joda... Más que nada teniendo en cuenta que estoy laburando de esto y que se los pregunté bien. Solo quería saber una fórmula...
Será que no me contestó la persona indicada.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 8, 2008)

No lo tomé para la joda, es un problema muy serio.
Nunca quise ofender a nadie si es que lo hice, de hecho tengo un amigo que trabaja de lo mismo que vos y no tengo nada en su contra.

Por otra parte, respaldo la opinión que di. Los agudos no "traspasan" las paredes como los graves, así que lo veo difícil.


----------



## ALEGO2K7 (Abr 16, 2008)

Quizás sea esta la formula fc=1/(R.C) para un filtro de 20db/dec.


----------



## matias_david (Abr 23, 2008)

Gracias Alego2K7! Era esa... Un abrazo!


----------



## POLI (Jul 14, 2008)

matias_david dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Alego2K7! Era esa... Un abrazo!


 
 Nop , la formula es    C= 1/ (2*pi *R*F) 
      donde c es el valor del condensador , pi es 3,14 , R es la impedancia del parlante y f es la fercuencia de corte en HZ (ojo no en KHZ)


----------

